# Homelite leaf blower won't start



## markmisky (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi,
I have a 2 year old Homelite leaf blower that has run fine till about a week ago. It was starting but I could not get it up to full power. Then it just would not start. I have always used correct oil/gas mix. So far I have put in a new plug. I do get spark when I take the plug out and ground it. I have taken the carb apart, blown out all the passages and cleaned. I did notice some carbon puild up on the needle valve but cleaned it off and still nothing. 
It seems to be getting too much gas. If I try to start it with the air filter off, after a couple of pulls I get drips of gas coming out of the carb. I have gotten it to backfire a few times but that is it. 
I even tried spraying some starting fluid into the carb after it sat for 24 hours and nothing but maybe a backfire. I've played with the carb adjustment screws and no difference. 
Any ideas or is it time for the trash....


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

No it's not time for the trash just yet. Quote -"It was starting but I could not get it up to full power. Then it just would not start." Sounds to me like a clasic case of a glogged muffler.Or the three exhoust ports behind the muffler.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

After 2 years the fuel lines probably need replacing also. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## markmisky (Aug 1, 2007)

repair_guy said:


> No it's not time for the trash just yet. Quote -"It was starting but I could not get it up to full power. Then it just would not start." Sounds to me like a clasic case of a glogged muffler.Or the three exhoust ports behind the muffler.


 Thanks for the advice. I pulled off the muffler and it is fine and not clogged. I can blow through it real easy. The exhaust port is clean too.
I think its a carb problem. Something causes it to flood real fast. I tried to start it with the muffler off and on the first pull got a really nice flash then no more flashes. When I looked in the exhaust port it was very wet with gas after only 3 pulls.
Any ideas what part in the carb would cause it to flood?


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Well in that case,then yes it's the carb.The diaphragms had gotten hard over time and is not working.You need to disasemble and soak the carb.in chem-dip fot about 30-40 minutes and put a rebuild kit in it.You can get this at any auto zone,advanced auto parts ETC. Make sure that you take all the rubber parts out B 4 U soak it.And since the carb.is in this shape,it wouldn't be a bad idea to take a look at the fuel lines.If their hard,replace then too,B 4 they brake.


----------



## markmisky (Aug 1, 2007)

repair_guy said:


> Well in that case,then yes it's the carb.The diaphragms had gotten hard over time and is not working.You need to disasemble and soak the carb.in chem-dip fot about 30-40 minutes and put a rebuild kit in it.You can get this at any auto zone,advanced auto parts ETC. Make sure that you take all the rubber parts out B 4 U soak it.And since the carb.is in this shape,it wouldn't be a bad idea to take a look at the fuel lines.If their hard,replace then too,B 4 they brake.



Thanks for all your help. I checked auto zone and they don't carry any parts. Tried some other places and no luck. I can only find a complete carb for about $40 with shipping through Homelite. Since I'm not sure its the carb, I think I'll sell it on Ebay for parts. It's hardly worth spending $0 to fix a 99 blower. I think I'll buy a Stihl to replace it.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Your blower probably has a zama or walbro carb and diaphgram kits can be purchased at any small engine shop for about $5. First you need to determine the carb mfg and mod number. Have a good one. Geo


----------

